# Pushkin saga - great update!!!!!!!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just had a call from the vet!

Pushkin's platelet count is up to a whopping *502*!!!! All hail Azathioprine!! Up from 308 last month and well away from the awful 5 when he was diagnosed with the immune-mediated thrombocytoplenia.

The other great news is that they did all his bloods again and the liver function etc is also settling down - not quite normal but way better than this time last month!

AND we get to reduce the prednisolone again by half!!!!!! 

_*Wooo Hooo!!!!!!!*_

If next month's counts are still good we are reducing the Atopica first, then the pred again, then the Aze... well that's the plan anyway.

Blood in his stools is gone so probably was a GI problem (dead birds will do that I guess).

His weight gain is now down to us to sort out - I think we've been giving him way too many treats as "training", doing a wee on command, giving up stones, just because he's a good boy... etc, etc. Also because he was so underweight when we got him, then turned into an eating machine on the prednisolone we've been overfeeding him a bit so gotta start calorie counting with him!

Any tips on low calorie treats would be appreciated :biggrin:

We're so happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great news. I'm so happy for you guys.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

WONDERFUL news to hear!:whoo: So thankful, grateful and relieved!:clap2: Low calorie snacks, if he'll go for them and they're okay with his meds...banana slices, berries, watermelon, apple slices, (with no seeds, of course), baby carrots, green beans and broccoli.:clover:


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

What a weight that has been lifted from your shoulders. There was so much pain and worry in your last posts about his health...I'm so happy to hear the joy in your voice today!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

cmarrie said:


> What a weight that has been lifted from your shoulders. There was so much pain and worry in your last posts about his health...I'm so happy to hear the joy in your voice today!!!


Thanks. Yes, the ups and downs of his health really take it out of me emotionally, but all you guys and gals help me cope!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

BRILLIANT news! I am so happy for you!

Low calorie treats that work for us are cooked green beans, tiny bits of liver cake, and cooked chicken breast. If mine are beginning to get a bit heavy I reduce the meat in their meals slightly, and add a bit more veg - they like most vegetables if they are cooked in the gravy from the meat!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful news Manxcat. Yay Pushkin!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

great news!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

:cheers2:Whooo Hoo! Happy dance from Texas for you! I am so glad that Pushkin is doing better!!!!:marchmellow::marchmellow:


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wonderful news! This is just fabulous; it is so unnerving when our companions are sick. It sounds as if Pushkin has really turned the corner. Great care and healing vibes from you, and it has made such a difference.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Pushkin, we are so thrilled to hear you are doing better.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Beyond relieved and happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great news! how wonderful for all of you! time to put feet up and raise a glass!:drink:


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

That's great news! Some day soon you'll be giving up that reserved parking space at the vets


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that is GLORIOUS news!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you and for Pushkin and can just imagine the relief you are feeling right now! Way to go!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is all awesome. Nothing like good, no great, news to lift a headache! I don't know if you can get Charlie Bears where you are, but they are like little oyster crackers and very low cal as are Zukes minis (3 cal each). For a small dog like your two I actually break Zukes in half.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

YAY PUSHKIN! So happy things are looking up and getting under control, and the small tangible improvements are turning into a big turn around from the sounds of it!

One thing I wanted to mention though, is the effect of prednisone/prednisolone, and the changes it causes especially over prolonged and/or high doses. I'm not going to link any pics here, but I'd suggest looking up pics on google of humans who have been on high and/or extended doses of pred. When I worked at the hospital, I worked in the ICU's and on the Solid Organ Transplant & Cardiac Surgery floor. Prednisone is very common in cardiac surgery, transplants, and in the ICU and the change in a person is IMMENSE looks wise. The best way I can describe it is a pudginess, and even an overweight look, but if i'm remembering correctly this is due to the drug and retention of water, not so much standard weight gain due to calories.

So just keep that in mind too when considering his meds, and maybe ask your vet too. But I'd definitely look at some pics online of humans on prednisone just to get an idea what I'm talking about.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!! lm so happy for you and Pushkin!! The weight thing is always a big issue when on prednisone. Usually what we recommend to our overweight or obese patients is a lot of tough love ?. No more treats at all, use a portion of his daily kibble as a treat if they are needed, and our Dr always swears by adding green beans to the diet as well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOPEE!!!!! Doing a happy dance for the good news!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck on the weight thing...........I'm too lenient with Molly so I'm always having to remind myself to stop it with the goodies! (But I'm Italian & German and food means love doesn't it? hahaha!)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just read this great news! What a relief for you!! Hope Pushkin is feeling so much better that he can walk/run off the extra weight.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Mahlon said:


> YAY PUSHKIN! So happy things are looking up and getting under control, and the small tangible improvements are turning into a big turn around from the sounds of it!
> 
> One thing I wanted to mention though, is the effect of prednisone/prednisolone, and the changes it causes especially over prolonged and/or high doses. I'm not going to link any pics here, but I'd suggest looking up pics on google of humans who have been on high and/or extended doses of pred. When I worked at the hospital, I worked in the ICU's and on the Solid Organ Transplant & Cardiac Surgery floor. Prednisone is very common in cardiac surgery, transplants, and in the ICU and the change in a person is IMMENSE looks wise. The best way I can describe it is a pudginess, and even an overweight look, but if i'm remembering correctly this is due to the drug and retention of water, not so much standard weight gain due to calories.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan,

Yes, the water-weight started going on pretty quickly when he was diagnosed 12 months ago but he was also underweight so it wasn't really a problem. We've been reducing the pred for about 3 months now so he is a bit less of an eating machine, but I think some of the weight is definitely fat!

I work in healthcare so have access to doctors and nurses all the time - as well as info, which is really useful! One of our docs is also a dog-person so we have lots of chats about things 

Thank you for your lovely thoughtful post though, you are always so kind and considerate in your responses to anyone, as well as very knowledgeable, and I for one am really glad you are a member here 
:hug:


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Yahoo !!! Poodles and I are doing the happy dance here in Virginia !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

